# Front end configuration



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it possible to take an old JD Model A with only one front wheel and convert it to having two front wheels? How complicated / expensive is such a conversion?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you'll have to replace the whole front end! Later models used a four-bolt pedestal, making the changeover much easier. ~~ grnspot


----------

